# High Point Hillclimb / TT Video



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure if there is any interest in something like this, but here is the video from yesterday's TT. It's a 5 mile hillclimb from just outside Port Jervis to the monument in High Point State Park. I finished 13th in the 1/2/3 field and posted a 22:18 on the Strava KOM. Joe Jacobs decimated the field with a time of 19:50, and came close to breaking the record. 

If you're ever in the area, I highly recommend making the climb! It's ~5.4 mi, average grade of 4.4%

2013 High Point Hillclimb / TT - YouTube


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Saturday was a beautiful day.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Great job. I was looking at the results, and some guys I've ridden with, all of whom are no slouches when it comes to climbing, came in around 25 to 26 minutes, so your 22:18 is impressive. Just think how much faster you would have been if you weren't lugging that camera up the hill.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

AlanE said:


> Great job. I was looking at the results, and some guys I've ridden with, all of whom are no slouches when it comes to climbing, came in around 25 to 26 minutes, so your 22:18 is impressive. Just think how much faster you would have been if you weren't lugging that camera up the hill.


Thanks! Saturday was absolutely beautiful, and I was plenty happy to race without knee/arm warmers. Thankfully I started near the end so I didn't have to stand around at the summit for too long before the times were posted, and the descent wasn't too bad.

I'd like to try the hill again when I'm in top climbing form, and with a 13lb bike...


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

22 minutes is very good. My teammate, the hill climb specialist, post 25 something.


----------

